# Incoming Passenger Card question



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

We will be arriving in Australia in a few weeks and we just spotted an ambiguous question on the 'incoming passenger card' - I am assuming we will need to fill this in still?

- "goods obtained overeas or purchased duty free...with a combined total price of more than AUD$900, including gifts?"

So how do they expect us to calculate this? I mean 2 good quality suitcases will be $900 alone? 2 mobile phones will be that...and the list goes on...

IMHO, anyone travelling into any country will have this ticked as 'YES'...

When was the last time you travelled with less then $900 worth of goods (shoes, watch, mobile, etc).

What do u guys think?

thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we had 2 new laptops, one Dell and another Mac Book Pro, 2 old phones, 2 cameras, one video camera, 10-12 watches and lots of other stuff.. we did not tick anything as it was all for personal use. and i do not remember a column with value of goods being carried along.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

You should take the passenger card very seriously. They are only looking out for people who are up to no good (eg: selling goods - they're on a tourist visa and they have copious amounts of goods, ect). I've looked up a copy of the card here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/managing-aus...l/passenger-cards/_pdf/english-ipc-sample.pdf

It does ask:
_Goods obtained overseas or purchased duty and/or tax free in Australia
with a combined total price of more than AUD$900, including gifts?_

Tick yes if you are unsure, if they ask and you say "suitcases, laptops, jewelry", ect, there's no problem, they won't care, that's not what they're looking out for. You should always tick yes if unsure, but you don't have to worry, you have nothing to hide: they'd be suspicious of someone who has 20 laptops with him, for example.

Just to give you an example, if you have food (a packet of biscuits for example) - they are allowed if they're manufactured, *however* if you tick NO to food, and they see the biscuits, they will make you pay a fine even if the biscuits were not forbidden!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

oh OK, that makes sense - thanks


----------

